# Think She'll Like It?



## taycat (Nov 23, 2016)

got this as little project for my 7yr old girl and to do.
giving it to her for xmas.
it's a unimat sl couple of bits missing like chuck for lathe bit and tailstock needs chuck holder.
inspired by her comments after seeing this.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/handmade-watch-screws.52269/#post-436990


----------



## David S (Nov 23, 2016)

Taycat good find for her.  I have the same lathe / mill with lots of accessories.  This should be a good starter for her.

Keep us informed as you get it set up and don't forget to let us see her using it.

David


----------



## taycat (Nov 23, 2016)

can we have pics pls?
give her ideas not that she will need them lol.
found plans for making a 3" 4 jaw independant chuck so might make a chuck for it.
going to make a speed controller for it.


----------



## taycat (Nov 23, 2016)

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/news/article/free-plan-four-jaw-chuck/20437

these are the plans..


----------



## David S (Nov 23, 2016)

It is set up in Mill mode in this pic.  The three jaw chuck is sitting in front and the second is a pic of the drawer of accessories.

I have it mounted on a few sheets of particle board glued together for stability.  Behind the lathe is a strip of 1/8" steel about 2" wide so I can mount the magnetic indicator stand.

My model is actually called the DB-200, so you can use that model as well if you are looking for accessories.


----------



## taycat (Nov 23, 2016)

that's great cheers


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a motor and other parts for that UniMat if you want them. They are just hanging around the shop. I have no need for them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chips&more (Nov 23, 2016)

You sure are a nice Dad! Not sure why you say you are missing pieces? I see the tool post holder in the box. The tail stock is correct, the drill chuck screws onto the tailstock. You already have a four jaw chuck. No need to make another. You even have a nice little dividing head! She will love it!


----------



## taycat (Nov 24, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> I have a motor and other parts for that UniMat if you want them. They are just hanging around the shop. I have no need for them.
> 
> "Billy G"



that would be great but in England and not sure about postage.


----------



## taycat (Nov 24, 2016)

chips&more said:


> You sure are a nice Dad! Not sure why you say you are missing pieces? I see the tool post holder in the box. The tail stock is correct, the drill chuck screws onto the tailstock. You already have a four jaw chuck. No need to make another. You even have a nice little dividing head! She will love it!


not sure where you are looking but apart from main frame all i have is in pic below.
only got handle for tailstock not pce that hols chuck.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 24, 2016)

taycat said:


> that would be great but in England and not sure about postage.



 You can have the parts I have for free. I will check to see if a flat rate box will work. If not I will find a way to get them to you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## taycat (Nov 24, 2016)

a true gentleman.
will pm you


----------



## taycat (Nov 24, 2016)

CH just clicked you are looking at David's pics.


----------

